# Daylab Question



## sillyphaunt (Mar 19, 2005)

I'm STILL waiting on my Polaroid to get here, but I was wondering a few things. 

The Daylab you use slide film and/or Polaroid, correct? So, I was wondering, can you get slide film in the 120 size? So like could I shoot Holga on 120 Slide film and then develop on in the daylab? Am I making sense?

Oh, and also, how do you develop slide film? Is it the same as negative film? do you send it off? 

Terri, if you have any links that would help me I'll quit bothering you with easy questions.


----------



## oriecat (Mar 19, 2005)

Here's what I know about Daylabs.  You use slides to project onto the polaroid film (so you use both slides and polaroid).  I don't know if the Daylabs will take 120 slides.  (Yes,they do make them.)   Slide film is developed using the E-6 process, so it is different than B/W or normal (C-41) color film.  You should probably have a lab do that for you.


----------



## oriecat (Mar 19, 2005)

Looking at the daylab site, they do have the Daylab 120, so it would take the MF slides.  But it doesn't say that it still takes the 35mm also, so it just looks to me that you would have to have one for each?  Not sure of course.


----------



## sillyphaunt (Mar 19, 2005)

Hmmm... Thanks Orie.. I'll wait for Terri and then see if it would be worth it.. 

Side note I got my polaroid! Look for posts from me in the near future when I have problems with it


----------



## terri (Mar 19, 2005)

Hyah Ah am.       Always happy to help if I can, don't ever hesitate to ask questions, ok?     

Orie is right - the Daylab 120 is the model that accepts 120 format.   The 35+ that I have will let you use a 4x5 film holder, so you can use that size Polaroid film - but you're using 35mm slides and negatives on it.   

If you plan on shooting a lot of MF film or slide film, you might be happier with the Daylab 120.   They are two different color heads that take 2 different formats.   Without checking, I can't say if the 120 head will accept the SX-70 base, or any other base except its own.


----------

